# singel toss or group toss



## lone homer (Sep 20, 2004)

I have about twenty five birds i want to start to train at farther distances
is it better to toss them one at a time or in a group dont think ill ever get into racing although some are proven winners offspring just when i release them together they seem to mess each other up on which way to go


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I would group toss them first. Then after they are coming home well single toss them . You will have to wait about 10 minutes apart on the single tosses. As the birds tend to linger a short while after release. Train them out to 25 to 50 miles then single toss them But if you are not planning to race them. Then just group toss them. Then as yearlings train them out agin And start the single toss. Single tossing Just lets the bird rely on its own homing instinct Not being drug home by the others.


----------



## Grizzled (Oct 21, 2004)

The truth of the matter is that group tossing is just as beneficial as single tossing. When your birds come home from a race, you are looking at the healthiest and most fit of the bunch. There may be just one or there may be quite a few in the form of a big drop. If you have a lot of time and enjoy releasing them one by one, by all means give it a try, but it doesn't offer any real advantages over group tossing.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I understand that pigeons can live for years... (? 8, 10, ?, more?)... in captivity. If this is the case, is there ever a point at which you'all experts don't let them out to fly anymore? In the case where the birds were fliers in the first place.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Can't answer your question Zig as I rescue them and don't fly them .. I do have Traveler who wears a 1987 band .. he will be 18 .. see his pic at:
http://www.rims.net/travel1.jpg

Terry


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> Can't answer your question Zig as I rescue them and don't fly them .. I do have Traveler who wears a 1987 band .. he will be 18 .. see his pic at:
> http://www.rims.net/travel1.jpg
> 
> Terry


He's a wonderful looking bird. Has he fathered any young since you've had him?

Speaking of Rescues... I think this question has been asked here before... but lets say I wanted to let it be known that I would be willing to take in rescued pigeons on a case by case basis... who would I let know? Do you think it would be worth my while to let the local animal shelter and Vets know I'd be willing to consider taking in a pigeon in need of care?


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

Many racing pigeon fanciers have a great racer that becomes a breeder and is retired from racing. If they are great breeders, they are treated like gold and not let out to fly. Why take a chance with hawks or telephone lines?

On tossing... I do a combination of group tossing and tossing in threes. I like to toss in groups of threes on the longer tosses, like 70 miles and longer. I space the groups about 2-3 minutes apart. I think they can see the group just ahead and will try to catch them. It's a bit of a race for them. With my electronic clock you can see which pigeon is coming on as the results are surprising at times.

birdy


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If you are considering taking in rescue birds. I would not mix them in any way with your exsisting birds. But make a seperate area for them and an isolation area. Then you would be best to not enter any desease to your other birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Zig .. no, Traveler has not been a father in the 6+ years he's been with me. Though Stinky has always been interested in Traveler, he has never wanted anything to do with her or any of the other girly birds around here. I think he's just a grumpy old man at this point.

It would be great if you would let the local vets and shelters know that you would be willing to take in needy pigeons. As was posted, you do want to isolate any such birds to avoid bringing illness to your flock.

Terry


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*How long can a pigeon live ?*



ZigZagMarquis said:


> I understand that pigeons can live for years... (? 8, 10, ?, more?)... in captivity. If this is the case, is there ever a point at which you'all experts don't let them out to fly anymore? In the case where the birds were fliers in the first place.


Zig,
When I was a kid, it was not uncommon to see a 14 or 15 year old cock bird still having youngsters. Today that seems less likely to happen, so what is going on ? I have a flyer friend who had a champion bird that recently died at 21 ! Of course he was blind, and could no longer fly. But my owner friend felt he owed it to this bird to give him the best of his golden years. He even had to be kept in with the hens, because the younger cock birds would want to beat him up.
To single toss ? There are a lot of ideals here. I find they race home faster in a flock, competeing to be home for the favorite seeds. The last ones in, then get slim pickings.


----------



## Grayskull (Jan 8, 2005)

We single toss our birds starting from one mile to thirty miles, then flock toss them to about eighty to one hundred miles. We've had great success with our system of training.


----------

